# Silverlight



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazon is big on how great the Fire can be for web browsing because it has Adobe Flash.  Cool... but what about MS Silverlight which is used for a lot of streaming video... NBC's Sunday Night Football, Comcast's video on the web, etc.

I like the Fire... I really do.  Still, it seems shameless to advertise Silk as some kind of super web browser when it can't even perform basic web functions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tnt said:


> Amazon is big on how great the Fire can be for web browsing because it has Adobe Flash. Cool... but what about MS Silverlight which is used for a lot of streaming video... NBC's Sunday Night Football, Comcast's video on the web, etc.
> 
> I like the Fire... I really do. Still, it seems shameless to advertise Silk as some kind of super web browser when it can't even perform basic web functions.


I can't say that I've seen a lot of Silverlight on the web, but then I don't watch much TV via my computer. I have heard of it. It seems to be NBC that is using it mostly?

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Either my clock is off or lot a people up very early on this site. Posts at 3AM from Va area?

Yup clock on posts is off Betsy just replied to another post of mine at around 7AM and it shows 4sih AM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  While I have been known to post at 3AM in VA when I have insomnia, not today!  Check your user profie to see what time you have set...as the time is showing correctly for me, n4uau.

EDIT:  Your public user profile is showing your local time as 4:11am, n4uau.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to your Profile, Look and Layout Preferences and add an offset to change the displayed time.  Mine is 3 to make the displayed time show up correctly for me.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Betsy I am getting there little by little. Had expected default time might have been GMT but it Mountain Time instead. Now I am ET.  I sure like those 3 extra hours of sleep


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually Pacific time (3 hours diff) as Harvey, the site owner, lives in Washington State.  I guess we'll let him have the default time be his time zone  

Hope you're feeling well rested now!

Betsy


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

tnt said:


> Amazon is big on how great the Fire can be for web browsing because it has Adobe Flash. Cool... but what about MS Silverlight which is used for a lot of streaming video... NBC's Sunday Night Football, Comcast's video on the web, etc.
> 
> I like the Fire... I really do. Still, it seems shameless to advertise Silk as some kind of super web browser when it can't even perform basic web functions.


Hmmm...I just went to nbc.com and was able to watch any video that I clicked on. For Comcast, all of their videos go through Hulu, and from what I understand, Hulu blocks all Android devices from playing video on its site.

Shari


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't say that I've seen a lot of Silverlight on the web, but then I don't watch much TV via my computer. I have heard of it. It seems to be NBC that is using it mostly?
> 
> Betsy


Netflix uses Silverlight for their PC streaming.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Hadou said:


> Netflix uses Silverlight for their PC streaming.


Ah...but for Netflix you can download the free app--no need to stream from the Netflix web site.

Shari


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

I should have mentioned I work at Comcast and I have to explain things like this to our customers.

Our video goes through http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/ (In theory, we own part of Hulu, but in actual practice, it's not much of our service. When the government approved Comcast buying NBC, one of the conditions was Comcast losing all rights to any decisions about Hulu.)

When you go to our website on the Fire, it says, "all you have to do is download silverlight..."

Press the button and it goes to Microsoft's site for the download... and then it stalls forever.

PS: Yes, nbc.com does work on the Fire.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Rumors in the last two weeks or so have Microsoft ending development on Silverlight. I read it either on engadget or Gizmodo. Time will tell, it seemed strange to me at the time, but I guess HTML5 will fit hollywoods needs?!

I have never heard of an android version of it, I assumed that is why there is a Netflix and hulu app, just like there is an app for all the other video stuff. The apps are doing the DRM stuff.

Hey, can you reschedule my Comcast appointment for Wednesday? LOL!! (I have to call in the morning when i find out when I will actually be home)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

There's an xfinity app as well. But I don't see it in the Amazon appstore.


----------

